# Which players in NBA have a vertical of +40 ?



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Which players in NBA have a vertical of +40 ?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

VC, T-Mac, Desmond Mason, Darius Miles, Ricky Davis, Kedrick Brown, Jason Richardson, and Samuel Dalembert are just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Who knows.

I would bet it is not nearly as many as Charlotte______ listed.


Vertical jump is jumping off of 2 feet standing. Not running to the basket and taking off.

I remember when McDyess came into the league he was measured with a 41 or 43 inch vertical and that was said to be one of the highest ever measured in the NBA.

Amare Stoudemire was registered with 38 or 39 or something like that before the draft. Dalembert is certainly not a higher leaper.

Marion and Francis are maybe the only ones with a vertical of +40.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

*basketball math*

i don't remember the measurements, but many people around that time swear that they saw larry nance touch the top of the backboard from a standing jump several times back in the mid-80's when he was a leaper on the cavs.

nance was 6'10" so i don't know if that's a 40" vertical leap or not, but everyone seemed pretty impressed. 

can anyone figure out the distance of that jump? here's my un-scientific guess:

a 6'10" guy stretching his arm up could touch about halfway up the net. you have to be well over 7' to touch the rim on your feet. distance from rim to top of backboard is what, around 2.5 feet/32 inches? if that's the case, adding the 6" from below the rim that is his mark when standing, then he would have had to jump about 38 inches to touch the top.

THEN if a train left gund arena for akron carrying lebron james' entourage of 5 people, and gloria james got off the train at university circle and got in the hummer, then traveled 65 mph to akron, a distance of 32 miles, how many darius miles would it take to make an open jumper? and for a bonus, calculate the circumference of lebron's nuts - being sure to take into account the swelling caused by the number of hangers from said nuts.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

the new guy-

Ronald Dupree


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: basketball math*



> Originally posted by <b>DJRaz</b>!
> how many darius miles would it take to make an open jumper?


Is this a trick question?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> Marion and Francis are maybe the only ones with a vertical of +40.


*buzzer* Wrong!

Ronald Dupree (signed recently by the Bulls) recorded a 41.5" vertical at the predraft combines, and Troy Bell recorded right around 40" as well before the draft. The Bulls' Eddie Robinson also has a 40". Contrary to what many people think, Desmond Mason has never recorded a vertical leap of 40" (close, but no cigar). Kobe's is said to be at 38" right now, and it was measured at 33" right before he got drafted. Marcus Haislip has a 40" vertical, and I bet Stromile Swift has one right around there as well. Vertical leap is a strange and variable thing, and a measurement that is often skewed one way or another.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

I doubt those numbers because a few years back they had a machine measuring verticals at the slam dunk contest.

This was while dunking, mening full on run up, not standing and going staright up. Francis and Carter were measured as the best, but nowhere near 40 inches. both were around 36 inches.

Nobody can touch the top of the backboard. That's a popular urban myth. Forget about that one once and for all.

And finally, I thought the argument has been that players are getting more and more athletic. How come then Davis Thompson supposedly had a 43 inch vertical back in the 70s and Darrel Griffith ( Dr. Dunkenstein ) was said to be measured at 48 inch vertical.

Good Question about Darius Miles too. You'll be asking the same about Lebron 5 years from now.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Kedrick Brown definitely has a 40+ vertical. I've always heard it's 45".


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> 
> This was while dunking, mening full on run up, not standing and going staright up. Francis and Carter were measured as the best, but nowhere near 40 inches. both were around 36 inches.


I remember that. Francis got up to 40", and Carter got above 40". I have it on tape. Also, one doesn't get as high as they possibly can when they're dunking, especially when they're trying to win a dunk contest with an acrobatic maneuver. Physics, man.



> Nobody can touch the top of the backboard. That's a popular urban myth. Forget about that one once and for all.


How are you so sure?



> And finally, I thought the argument has been that players are getting more and more athletic. How come then Davis Thompson supposedly had a 43 inch vertical back in the 70s and Darrel Griffith ( Dr. Dunkenstein ) was said to be measured at 48 inch vertical.


Increased athleticism is the trend, not the rule. Ever hear of Michael Wilson, 6'5" G/F who played at Memphis a few years ago? He had an official recorded vertical of 51", and held the world dunk record of 11'6" or thereabouts until someone else (I don't know who) broke it recently.

If you question the evolution of athleticism, just take a look at the NFL.

Bingo.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Keon Clark - 6'11 40" vert.

Rediculous athlete, not much discipline.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

Hmmm, are you sure.....

I don't remember Carter or Francis getting above 36+

Anyway, that is with full run off, so jumping as they should, with 2 feet firmly planted , then jumping straight up, it would be less than when dunking with a full run up.

The problem with verticals is that people often measure these with running starts and you get higher numbers.

Nobody can touch the top of the backboard because we'd all be seeing tapes of it on ESPN and before games, during the all star break, etc............. Trust me , if somebody could do it, they'd be showing it off a lot.

Sure I do question the evolution of athleticism. It happens, but it's very slow. You could put body builders on a basketball court, they still would suck and wouldn't jump very high. Just because player looks bigger and more like World Wrestling guy doesn't make him a better athlete.

Didn't track and field records from 1968 Olympics last for almost 30 years ( long jump , 200m 400m sprints ). When was the high jump record broken last?

Sotomayer in 1989 2m and 44 cm, then 4 years after than he improved 1 cm

Before that we have a Russian guy jumping 2m and 41 and a swede jumping 2m 42 in 1985 , 20 years ago. Doesn't seem like they've improved much since, does it.

All you have in the NBA is more guys on steroids who look more muscular than the average guy 20 years ago. Doesn't necessarly mean they are better athletes, and definitely doesn't mean they are better players.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i think vince carter for sure cause he jumped over that french guy, and i think he did a similar dunk on duncan byt did not go over duncan, kedrick brown, Spudd webb probably had more than 40


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Ronald Dupree (signed recently by the Bulls) recorded a 41.5" vertical at the predraft combines, and Troy Bell recorded right around 40" as well before the draft.


I remember that. Dupree was the highest, followed by Bell. Troy was the best overall athlete at the combine.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't know much about this, but I"m 99% certain that at the dunk contest a few people have mentioned, Francis did record over 40". I think it was 41.5 or 42.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I bet Lebron has a 40 inch vertical leap. Carter too. Especially a younger Carter.

I bet Iverson had one back in his college days.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

*backboard*

i still think someone could touch the top of the backboard. yao ming can touch the rim flat-footed! big z can touch the rim on his tippy toes. someone like garnett, who's already 7' and a big leaper, probably can. lebron is a candidate too. it seems to me that if you can get your head to the rim (which is done time and time again and recorded in pictures) and you had a big wingspan you could touch the top. the question becomes why? people don't do it because it means nothing to do it, in my opinion.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I bet Marbury use too. Also Maggette and Q and Trepagnier, Keyon Dooling use to.


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm surprise no one mentioned Stevie Francis. I've read somewhere he's got a 43+ vertical


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

Nevermind... I was skimming through previous treads, didn't catch it


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm sure Marbury does/did have one. That reverse alley-oop jam he had when he was with the Nets was unbelievable... it looked like he just floated up in the air, like he was in a stage production of Peter Pan and he had cables attached to his jersey.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Again, vertical jump has nothing to do with dunking.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

verticals did have to do with that dunk he could have hit his head on the rim.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

First off, jumping from a standstill off two feet will get you up higher than from a running start. Why? When you jump from a standstill you go straight up and down. When you're running and then jump, you go out and that takes away from the height of the arc in which you jump. That's why guys like Francis and Carter don't reach 40 inches in dunk contests, because they're running into the jump and jumping towards the basket and not the sky. 

With that in mind, I'd be willing to bet that most of the highflyers in the league can reach 40 inches. Richardson, Carter, McGrady, Marion, Davis, Kedrick Brown, LeBron, Garnett, those guys and the others in that level of athleticism can probably reach 40.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That's wrong.

Why do you think high leapers in the olympics are jumping from a running start?
Because the momentum is being carried over.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Darius Miles is supposed to have a 40" leap too.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Oliver Miller posted a 47" vertical in college.

Or was that a 47" sandwich?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> I doubt those numbers because a few years back they had a machine measuring verticals at the slam dunk contest.
> 
> This was while dunking, mening full on run up, not standing and going staright up. Francis and Carter were measured as the best, but nowhere near 40 inches. both were around 36 inches.
> ...


Why are you so harsh with Lebron. He's 18. His shooting will improve.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> First off, jumping from a standstill off two feet will get you up higher than from a running start. Why? When you jump from a standstill you go straight up and down. When you're running and then jump, you go out and that takes away from the height of the arc in which you jump. That's why guys like Francis and Carter don't reach 40 inches in dunk contests, because they're running into the jump and jumping towards the basket and not the sky.


Using the laws of physics, this premise is wrong. It's all about kinetic engergy, my man.

therealdeal: physically stronger/more muscular bodies are empirically denotive of advanced athleticism and improved sports performance. Hell, my brother did a Master's thesis on this very topic.

How many LeBron Jameses, Randy Mosses and Jevon Kearses populated the NBA and NFL 30 years ago? 50 years ago?

Answer: not very many.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The best dunker in the world Jamel Pugh I think thats his name had a 50 inch vert. I think he went to UMASS.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I heard this freshman G for Miami (FLA) Guierrmo Diaz has a 50" vert. I don't know if that's true, but the kid can sky.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> That's wrong.
> 
> Why do you think high leapers in the olympics are jumping from a running start?
> Because the momentum is being carried over.


High jumpers are going forward too. Also, the high jump is completely different. Not to mention that the flop inflates the height of the jump.



> Using the laws of physics, this premise is wrong. It's all about kinetic engergy, my man.


Try it. Jump straight up and get a rough estimate of how high you go. Then run and jump forward to a fixed point below the maximum height of your jump (like a guy dunking). You won't go as high.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It's wrong.

If your theory was right highjumper would only take like 1 step because they hardly need forward movement to get over.

And your experiment is crap because your vertical probably is only about 10" anyway.


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

Didn't Deshawn Stevenson have a 40+ Vert? Also, Travis Outlaw was supposedly able to touch the top of the backboard although i'm not sure if thats with a running start or standing still. So was Jordan.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> It's wrong.
> 
> If your theory was right highjumper would only take like 1 step because they hardly need forward movement to get over.
> ...


My theory about basketball players jumping for height and jumping to dunk does not apply to people in a high jump competition. Its completely different.

Additionally, as I already said, high jumpers are moving in a direction other than up. They take off from one corner of the bar and land in the middle or towards the other end. Its not a straight up and down jump as a verticle leap test is. And high jumpers have to get a running start to get momentum going across the bar so they can get their body in position to flop over the bar and make a safe landing.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> Didn't Deshawn Stevenson have a 40+ Vert? Also, Travis Outlaw was supposedly able to touch the top of the backboard although i'm not sure if thats with a running start or standing still. So was Jordan.


I believe DeShawn is somewhere around 40, I'm sure it was at least 35". Outlaw is a freak, 6'8 w/ incredible hops and athleticism, but not much basketball skill.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> Try it. Jump straight up and get a rough estimate of how high you go. Then run and jump forward to a fixed point below the maximum height of your jump (like a guy dunking). You won't go as high.


Seriously, your premise contradicts simple laws of physics regarding kinetic energy and inertia. The phenomenon of leaping has more than one variable involved in its equation.

Why do you think short guys/guys who can barely dunk almost always get a running start off of one foot in order to throw down? Why don't we see more dunks from shorter players when they're directly under the basket?

I'm not trying to sound like an no maksing or be rude in any way, but the laws of physics dictate that a running start has a direct and undeniable correlation to higher leaps. I'd go over it in more detail, but I'm through with physics forever (don't two semesters of engineering physics if you don't have to!).


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I heard this freshman G for Miami (FLA) Guierrmo Diaz has a 50" vert. I don't know if that's true, but the kid can sky.


There was a lot of hype about Diaz having a 50" vertical, but that's all it was: hype. However, the dude can still sky, and according to his bio on Miami's official site he has a recorded 40" vertical: http://hurricanesports.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/diaz_guillermo01.html


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Interesting rookie tidbit: Dwyane Wade has a recorded 35" vertical. Kirk Hinrich recorded a 36" vertical his junior year at Kansas.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I heard this freshman G for Miami (FLA) Guierrmo Diaz has a 50" vert. I don't know if that's true, but the kid can sky.


I saw that on NBAdraft.net. There's a picture of him dunking over a guy standing straight up and Guillermo Diaz is only 6 feet tall.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'll do my head-to-rim test for Diaz here.

His head in the pic on NBAdraft.net was at rim level(120 inches) and he is 6'(72 inches) tall. 120-72 is 48", so that should be a reasonable estimate of his vertical after a running start.

Is vertical really measured off of two feet without a running start? I've never seen Dupree get his head to the rim(if he has 42" he should be able to) without getting a really good running start. Even then, VERY few NBA players are capable of that.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

So if Marbury almost hit his head on alley at 6'2 he was around 45 on that jump.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> 
> Is vertical really measured off of two feet without a running start?


Done properly, yes.

Also, Diaz is listed at 6'1".


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Didn't that white PG from ASU have a 40". Kyle Dodd or something like that?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> I doubt those numbers because a few years back they had a machine measuring verticals at the slam dunk contest.
> 
> This was while dunking, mening full on run up, not standing and going staright up. Francis and Carter were measured as the best, but nowhere near 40 inches. both were around 36 inches.
> ...


First, how do you know those were accurate measurements? I dont think those measurements were accurate at all. Not to mention, the guys werent jumping for vertical, they were jump to do trick dunks. Pretty obvious if you just try to jump as high as possible you are going to get higher than when doing a windmall or 360 or something.

Second, I am sure there are guys that can touch the top of the backboard. I am sure if Michael Wilson can dunk a 12 ft hoop he could touch the top of the backboard. Although I doubt many could do it in the NBA, maybe 1 or 2 at the most.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

There are two kinds of vertical jumps that athletes list: running start vertical and standing vertical. For the sake of accuracy and consistency, standing vertical is the method of choice, however, for hype, running verticals are usually listed with an inch or two added for good measure. The world record standing vertical leap is a freakish 48," and has as of yet never been exceeded. Michael Wilson may be the only person who might be able to match that. It seems we don't realize how rare a true 40" vertical is. Vince never had it, Jordan never had it, and McDyess certainly never had it. The few who I would say may actually have at least a 40" standing vertical includes Spud Webb (well, I'm certain he had at least 40"), Guillermo Diaz just might, Jameel Pugh who can easily elbow dunk at just 6'4," and James White. Oh yeah, them Slam Nation guys have a couple who have that kind of vertical. Other than that, I don't think anyone in the league has those kind of hops.

BTW If you want to see people with 40"+ verticals, see how high world class olympic weightlifters get (not counting HW & SHW class). In a study done on olympic athletes, they came out on top on average vertical leap and 15 yard sprint (yes, they even beat the 100M sprinters!).


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great post, mysterio.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> ...nicknamed Superman because of his dunking abilities (his vertical jump is estimated at between *40 and 43 inches*), he was tabbed as the World’s Best Dunker by Slam Magazine, and in a recent poll was rated as the 33rd-best dunker of all-time by the same publication..


http://umassathletics.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/pugh_jameel00.html


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> There are two kinds of vertical jumps that athletes list: running start vertical and standing vertical. For the sake of accuracy and consistency, standing vertical is the method of choice, however, for hype, running verticals are usually listed with an inch or two added for good measure. The world record standing vertical leap is a freakish 48," and has as of yet never been exceeded. Michael Wilson may be the only person who might be able to match that. It seems we don't realize how rare a true 40" vertical is. Vince never had it, Jordan never had it, and McDyess certainly never had it. The few who I would say may actually have at least a 40" standing vertical includes Spud Webb (well, I'm certain he had at least 40"), Guillermo Diaz just might, Jameel Pugh who can easily elbow dunk at just 6'4," and James White. Oh yeah, them Slam Nation guys have a couple who have that kind of vertical. Other than that, I don't think anyone in the league has those kind of hops.
> 
> BTW If you want to see people with 40"+ verticals, see how high world class olympic weightlifters get (not counting HW & SHW class). In a study done on olympic athletes, they came out on top on average vertical leap and 15 yard sprint (yes, they even beat the 100M sprinters!).


Wow,great stuff mysterio!

Dupree was listed 41.5 at pree camp...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> That's ironic, because much like Julius Erving, another UMass great, Pugh's signature play has been the high-flying dunk. His incredible athletic ability, his work ethic and *35-inch vertical leap* pushed Pugh onto the national scene.


http://www.umasshoops.com/recruit/pugh_verbal11091999.htm



> Pugh's reputation precedes him, helped by a vertical jump that has reached *43 inches.*


http://umasshoops.com/news/2000-01/midnight_madness.htm


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Watch out for Guilmerro Diaz out of Miami University. 5-11 with a 50 inch vert. No lie. He can touch rim on a 11-6 goal. I think they said he can dunk it but not sure. But he does have a 50 inch vert and can touch the 11-6 rim for sure.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

50 inch vertical 

What the ****?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I know he isn't in the NBA but Spyda from the And 1 tour could easily elbow dunk it and he was only 6' tall. That's some hops right there.


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I heard this freshman G for Miami (FLA) Guierrmo Diaz has a 50" vert. I don't know if that's true, but the kid can sky.


i watched Miami practice at my school. they were throwing allyoops to everybody. they had a few little *** dudes who got their head above the rim.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Watch out for Guilmerro Diaz out of Miami University. 5-11 with a 50 inch vert. No lie. He can touch rim on a 11-6 goal. I think they said he can dunk it but not sure. But he does have a 50 inch vert and can touch the 11-6 rim for sure.


Read the thread. Diaz has a 40" vertical leap, as linked above by the official University of Miami site. He's also 6'1", not 5'11".

This is exactly why I don't believe 95% of the stuff reported as fact on messageboards, especially when it concerns vertical leap.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

VC does have (or did have) a 40 inch vert at least. he's one guy that could get his head up to the rim off a power step. hell, he can do it while windmilling the ball. that gives him a vert of at least 41".


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Can someone please explain why Allen Iverson isn't mentioned?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Can someone please explain why Allen Iverson isn't mentioned?


He doesn't go for the dunk as much as he used to so we don't see his full ability to get up anymore.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Does anyone know how high Dominique Wilkins could go???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You would have to make a good case for Mark Madsen at 40" verticle.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Vince never had it, Jordan never had it, and McDyess certainly never had it. The few who I would say may actually have at least a 40" standing vertical includes Spud Webb (well, I'm certain he had at least 40"), Guillermo Diaz just might, Jameel Pugh who can easily elbow dunk at just 6'4," and James White. Oh yeah, them Slam Nation guys have a couple who have that kind of vertical. Other than that, I don't think anyone in the league has those kind of hops.


McDyess did have a 40+" vertical. It was recorded in the rookie camp.
He had one of the highest verticals they ever measured.

He is listed everywhere between 42-45"

http://www.geocities.com/jumpman30000/vertical.html
Carter 43"
Francis 42" those 2 might still have their vertical
Young Dice 42"
Young Iverson 41"
Young Kemp 40"
Young Chapman 39"
Kobe 38"

Obviously some of the new players are missing Amare at 38-40 and Lebron somewhere up with the others as well.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> http://www.geocities.com/jumpman30000/vertical.html


Now that's a reliable source. Don't be so naive. I've seen that list on practically every "increase your vertical leap" web site. Who knows if the original source wasn't some 16 year old kid pulling numbers off the top of his head. Randy Moss 51" vertical?! That alone should render that list as totally absurd. And if MyDyess could really get up that high, why haven't we ever seen his head above the rim in-game? If he had a standing vertical of 41," then his head would be two inches above the rim, and the way he dunked was usually for height and nothing fancy. If he had those kinds of hops, we'd see him get way higher on in-game dunks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Do you even know who McDyess is? lmao


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

McDyess could really sky when he was young. I wouldn't be surprised if he was over 40".


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

The 40 inch vertical is not THAT rare, however most think of dunkers when verticals are mentioned, when most of the best dunkers have verticals 35" or so. Lots of the biggest verts are off of guys 6'4 or less. In the pre-draft combine, 3 recorded verticals of 40" or better: Doug Wrenn, Troy Bell, and Ronald Dupree. Charlie Bell, formerly of Michigan State, recorded a 40.5 inch vertical when he was in the predraft camps. TJ Ford recorded 39.5. Marcus Haislip 37", Amare 34". All of Kwame, Curry, Chandler, and Diop were between 30 and 33. McDyess's 42 is (/was) legit. Michael Finley and Eddie Robinson both recorded VERY high verticals when they came out for the draft...and in 2002 or 2001 Jamario Moon (who went undrafted) recorded a 47" vertical! I might remember/find some more stuff later.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Do you even know who McDyess is? lmao


Do you know what an inch is?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

McDyess' 40" vertical is (or was) legit. I'd call NBA.com a reliable source:

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_mcdyess/bio.html



> Has been an instructor at Nuggets youth camps
> *Has a 42-inch vertical leap and a one-step leap of 47 inches*
> Enjoys bowling in his spare time


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> McDyess' 40" vertical is (or was) legit. I'd call NBA.com a reliable source:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_mcdyess/bio.html


I should just leave this issue alone now, but that 47" 1 step vertical claim also seems dubious since that implies an ability to get his head 8 whole inches above the rim off just one step. So why is it we haven't ever seen McDyess get his head anywhere above the rim on his highlight dunks when he was wide open during his younger days?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't know, but I doubt NBA.com would be deliberately lying to us.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

One step is 47"? What if he got a full-on running start?


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> VC, T-Mac, Desmond Mason, Darius Miles, Ricky Davis, Kedrick Brown, Jason Richardson, and Samuel Dalembert are just a few off the top of my head.


Dalembert? 

Adding to that list:
Lebron


Not to mention Santana Moss has serious hops:yes:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> The 40 inch vertical is not THAT rare, however most think of dunkers when verticals are mentioned, when most of the best dunkers have verticals 35" or so. Lots of the biggest verts are off of guys 6'4 or less. In the pre-draft combine, 3 recorded verticals of 40" or better: Doug Wrenn, Troy Bell, and Ronald Dupree. Charlie Bell, formerly of Michigan State, recorded a 40.5 inch vertical when he was in the predraft camps. TJ Ford recorded 39.5. Marcus Haislip 37", Amare 34". All of Kwame, Curry, Chandler, and Diop were between 30 and 33. McDyess's 42 is (/was) legit. Michael Finley and Eddie Robinson both recorded VERY high verticals when they came out for the draft...and in 2002 or 2001 Jamario Moon (who went undrafted) recorded a 47" vertical! I might remember/find some more stuff later.


Amare was recorded with a 38"-39" standing leap. I am 100% sure.
I saw this several times being officially listed by official NBA and Suns sources.

Amare was also injured when he participated in that rookie camp.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> He doesn't go for the dunk as much as he used to so we don't see his full ability to get up anymore.


What the hell does the state of period have to do with predicting if he has ever jumped over 40" ?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell does the state of period have to do concerning Iverson's vertical leap? He DID jump over 40 inches from my perspective.


I don't doubt AI was at 40 or more in college at least.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> First off, jumping from a standstill off two feet will get you up higher than from a running start. Why? When you jump from a standstill you go straight up and down. When you're running and then jump, you go out and that takes away from the height of the arc in which you jump. That's why guys like Francis and Carter don't reach 40 inches in dunk contests, because they're running into the jump and jumping towards the basket and not the sky.
> 
> With that in mind, I'd be willing to bet that most of the highflyers in the league can reach 40 inches. Richardson, Carter, McGrady, Marion, Davis, Kedrick Brown, LeBron, Garnett, those guys and the others in that level of athleticism can probably reach 40.


Sorry Agoo but his is not correct.

Three things:

1. Simple first. I used to jump in high school (high, long and triple jump). I spent too much free time with friends trying to dunk on various sized rims and jumping off various things. I only remember one guy who had a higher jump standing off two feet and that was because he was so uncoordinated that he couldn't run very well. I think most people that you test will agree that they can get highrer with a running start.

2. When you jump from a running start you are still jumping straight up. Your momentum carries you horizontally.

3. I do not think that anyone has mentioned the pole vault effect. A person can jump higher from a run because a small portion of their forward momentum is transferred vertically (in the same way that a pole transfers forward momentum to vertical motion). A person's leg acts as a lever to transfer the momentum.

Sorry Bro, but the truth is that running jumps, if done properly, get a person higher than standing jumps.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> A person can jump higher from a run because a small portion of their forward momentum is transferred vertically (in the same way that a pole transfers forward momentum to vertical motion). A person's leg acts as a lever to transfer the momentum.


All right, another guy who knows what physics is! Awesome. I don't know why agoo won't rejoin this conversation anymore, if he does in fact still believe his theory is correct.

It's all good though. I just don't know how some of these theories get started. Mind-boggling.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry Agoo but his is not correct.
> ...


just how difficult is it for you guys to realize a running start can makes you jump higher ?????
how can you jump higher when your momentum is "ZERO" ?? 
by jump off a standing two feet basically you are going from zero and up, theres no motion momemtum to make you explode.

by jumping off a running start, you have your full motion act
behind your momentum and transfer your forword motion into vertical motion, therefore, you can leap higher.

if you guys still dont get it, ok fine let me make it simple for you guys, lets take an olympic 100 meter runner for example
and compare his timing from 0 to 20 meter with 60 to 80 meter.
where do you think he run faster ?? from the begining to 20 meter or from 60 to 80 ??

it is from 60 to 80 right ?? because from meter 60 he was already at his full speed, so his motion is at its fullest therefore the 20 meter he run between 60 to 80 is a lot faster than a running start begin from no motion into moving motion, because from meter 0 he has not yet moving therefore no momentum has been carry on.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What say you, agoo?


----------

